# Subtypes



## stephmansfield89 (Sep 19, 2013)

So thoughts about Subtypes (Ideas, understanding, experience, research etc).Go...


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

Communication-wise, I understand both LSE subtypes, like in a conversation or something, but I much prefer LSE-Si subtypes. IDK, I like their energy a lot more. 

In viewing other types and their subtypes, sometimes it seems that they are different types. Not completely different, like "whoa, they're really the same types... NO WAY. I would've never thought..." type of thing, but enough that I may engage them differently. Like with ILE's. The Ne-subtype is dreamy and soft, and a lot easier to get along with, especially at the beginning. The Ti-subtype, I find, is really energetic. Talks really fast, more emotional, but also has a developed sense of humor. 

With the ILE-Ne, I can relax, have an enjoyable conversation that may go on until the sun goes down. They appear friendly and able to have stable relationships with people. I like them a lot.  
With ILE-Ti, I feel more challenged. Like, if I don't have a certain energy level or enough quick, intelligent responses, then I don't capture their attention (or admiration, lol), at first. They seem to pass over people quickly. Also, this subtype seems to require more displays of emotions. More laughing and smiling, and often. Which I don't always have. With enough coffee and exercise, I can keep up somewhat.  But they _are_ very entertaining.

Is there enough of a difference to consider splitting types further, based on subtypes?? IDK


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Subtypes for me have been a pretty accurate thing for me. I expecially like the subtype descriptions by Meged and oVcharov (<-- not sure if thats spelled right) but the descripts for me and my dad (LII) were pretty accurate.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

keeping them in mind for intertype relations: How do subtypes affect intertype relationships?


----------



## Ice_Queen (Oct 10, 2013)

Subtypes? I'm still working on the main ones!


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Yikes! Most socionics websites use two different kinds of subtypes, but there are definitely socionics theories that use all 8 different subtypes.

I'm an IEI-2Ni. I do realize that I'm "irrational" for relying heavily on my perceiving function, HOWEVER, I do think I use Ti more than Fe at this time (call it male socialization). So, in the "2 subtypes" form of socionics, I come off as "irrational." Perhaps in the 8-subtype, I come across as "rational" because of how much I use Ti (sometimes looking like an INTj, really).


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

I definitely like the subtypes theory. To a certain extent, I do think it changes the tone of intertype relations. For instance, I get on really well with Fi-IEEs, but find interacting with Ne-IEEs to be more challenging. The latter seems to be all over the place and a bit harder to get to know. I also get on really well with other EII-Nes but EII-Fis make me feel... like a bad person? Lol. My EII-Fi friends like to take digs at my character for really subjective reasons. And if I'm wearing makeup or dressed up in any way it's pretty much a guarantee that they'll give me crap, lol.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I know that I'm an IEI-Ni; eventhough I would much rather be an IEI-Fe because I like the IEI-Fe description much better and I can understand why people on PerC see so much Fe in me, more than Ni but IRL, I don't have the option to turn off the computer, go away and do something else for awhile etc. More often than not, I am stuck in whatever situation I find myself in, until which time it has run its course. I usually cope with that by acting outwardly gregarious but feeling completely detached from whatever I happen to be feeling at the time. I often experience it as if I were a character in a play: I play my role dutifully and wait for the scene to come to an end; that's when I can go back to being me again.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I personally like DCNH combined with the two subtype system.

I'm a Creative LIE-Ni subtype.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

MNiS said:


> I personally like DCNH combined with the two subtype system.
> 
> I'm a Creative LIE-Ni subtype.


I find DCNH to be kind of confusing. How would I utilize that to determine my subtype?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

TreasureTower said:


> I find DCNH to be kind of confusing. How would I utilize that to determine my subtype?


I only know enough to justify my self-typing. @Sleepy has a rather good thread on DCNH in this subforum:

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/169769-dcnh-you.html


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

MNiS said:


> I only know enough to justify my self-typing. @Sleepy has a rather good thread on DCNH in this subforum:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/169769-dcnh-you.html


Thanks but I've already seen that thread and I'm _still_ confused. Perhaps, if you explained how DCNH helped you find your subtype; that may help me understand it better?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

TreasureTower said:


> Thanks but I've already seen that thread and I'm _still_ confused. Perhaps, if you explained how DCNH helped you find your subtype; that may help me understand it better?


There's nothing to explain, the way Sleepy described it was pretty much perfect. I guess I could ask you to take a look at the chart and figure out where you fit in:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

MNiS said:


> There's nothing to explain, the way Sleepy described it was pretty much perfect. I guess I could ask you to take a look at the chart and figure out where you fit in:


Okay, so let me get this straight. I need to figure out whether I am: linear-assertive (Fe), mobile-flexible (Se), balanced-stable (Ti) or receptive-adaptive (Ni) and figure out which one corresponds best to my main IMs.

So, being an IEI: Ni-Fe-Ti-Se which in DCNH would translates into: harmonizing (Ni) - dominant (Fe) - balanced-stable (Ti) - or mobile-flexible (Se). That's right is it? I can only choose between those 4 IMs? But how can I tell which one of them is the most accurate for me? Is there a more detailed explanation of this; as in the traditional two subtype theory?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

TreasureTower said:


> Okay, so let me get this straight. I need to figure out whether I am: linear-assertive (Fe), mobile-flexible (Se), balanced-stable (Ti) or receptive-adaptive (Ni) and figure out which one corresponds best to my main IMs.
> 
> So, being an IEI: Ni-Fe-Ti-Se which in DCNH would translates into: harmonizing (Ni) - dominant (Fe) - balanced-stable (Ti) - or mobile-flexible (Se). That's right is it? I can only choose between those 4 IMs? But how can I tell which one of them is the most accurate for me? Is there a more detailed explanation of this; as in the traditional two subtype theory?


Think of Model A and DCNH as being two separate classes of classification within the theory, it's best not to conflate them as they're extremely incompatible and contradictory if you try to merge them. Model A being the lower portion and DCNH being the upper portion.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

subtypes - is a heap of unproved speculative hypotheses and it's not Jungian typology


----------



## stephmansfield89 (Sep 19, 2013)

Sol: Yeah durr.... The whole thing is speculation and hypothesis. So is every kind of theory..... Also I'm interested in Socionics NOT MBTI. I think MBTI is good for foundational understanding but Socionics and MBTI should not be mixed together. 

As far as DCNH goes I need to look into that!

Anyway so subtypes...

What have people experienced/ perceived about duals and subtypes?

As far as I understand different subtypes have different benefits (I could be wrong about that)
Socionics - the16types.info - Compatible subtypes

One: Business
Other: Emotional?

Thoughts?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

stephmansfield89 said:


> Thoughts?


S'ok. Personally, I think the two subtype system isn't incredibly useful other than to identify which neighboring quadra you have a tendency to prefer. There are differences sure and behavior-wise two people of the same type and differing subtypes can seem very different but on a cognition level they will be pretty much the same assuming they're roughly equal in terms of intelligence and mental development. 

DCNH tackles this disparity that by simply adding a system atop a system (Model A). I'm sure there's more but there's little in the way of DCNH available in the US. Likely because it's one of Gulenko's(I think) newer ideas.

Oh and @_Snowflake Whisperer_ I'm an Ne-IEE now. I concluded a few months ago that LIE is an impossibility for me. Just thought I'd update you. ;D


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

stephmansfield89 said:


> As far as I understand different subtypes have different benefits (I could be wrong about that)
> Socionics - the16types.info - Compatible subtypes
> 
> Thoughts?


Once you get past the machine translation the article is pretty good. Makes sense that the inert subtype has those four(1, 4, 5, 8) elements strengthened and the contact/touch subtype has the other four (2, 3, 6, 7) elements strengthened. I've noticed that in myself that I'm not bad with Ti and rather good with Te and when I'm not completely ignoring it, can be okay with Ni (actually pretty good with it but I find myself being too fascist ) .

The part about clubs makes sense and is also supported by the thinking styles and by my own personal observation.

Duality is duality and even conflicting duals will still understand each other rather well.



> One: Business
> Other: Emotional?


I'm guessing inert ethical types are going to appear more logical with the opposite being true for inert logical types and vice versa for the contact subtypes.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

MNiS said:


> Oh and @_Snowflake Whisperer_ I'm an Ne-IEE now. I concluded a few months ago that LIE is an impossibility for me. Just thought I'd update you. ;D


Thanks for thinking of me . . . I guess. =)


----------

